# Sound decoders for less than 60$ ??



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

Just wondering if you guys know where the deals are, best I've seen is about 55$ bucks for a decoder with a speaker.

That's all fine and dandy, but is there anything cheaper?


----------



## Odyknuck (Dec 31, 2015)

You can get a digitrax on Ebay for around 45 shipped. They are not the best however do the job.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

Avoid the MRC that have sound and motor control in one decoder. I have some of these and the motor control is not good. 

MRC does make a Sounder series (~$35 EBay) of sound only decoders. I have several of these and found them to work well. You will need a second decoder for the motor and for this I use an NCE D13SRJ (~$15 local hobby shop). The only downside to this is that enough space is needed for two chips and a speaker.

I have tried the Digitrax one and was not impressed. The first had to be sent back for warranty repair. The second the 8 bit sound is noticeable worse than the 16 bit sound of the MRC. Also the motor control is not as good as that of the NCE decoder. I have other motor only Digitrax decoders that have much better motor control than their sound unit.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

What Digitrax sound decoder are you talking about? The SDXH166D?


----------

